# Attaching HO figures (non permanent attachment method)



## davefr (Oct 22, 2020)

I'd like to attach some HO figures to my layout but I'd really like the flexibility to move them around and/or replace them without damaging the surface where I attach them. Does anyone have a suggestion to make them stand upright but not permanent? Kind of like the gummy glue they use when the bank sends you a new credit card attached to a piece of paper???


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

davefr said:


> I'd like to attach some HO figures to my layout but I'd really like the flexibility to move them around and/or replace them without damaging the surface where I attach them. Does anyone have a suggestion to make them stand upright but not permanent? Kind of like the gummy glue they use when the bank sends you a new credit card attached to a piece of paper???


Try tacky wax/museum wax. It's inexpensive and made for this purpose.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You might try double stick Scotch tape.

Also, when i get a new credit card it is attached
to letter with a removable rubber glue...holds good
but easily removed. Might be available at an
office supply store.


Don


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

turn figure upside down
drill tiny hole into heel part way up the leg
cut short 1" piece of wire
glue it into leg
drill tiny hole in layout
get the idea?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I find that simple school glue/white glue will hold until you want to break the bond....


----------



## shortwrench (Nov 21, 2019)

I use Elmer's rubber cement available at the local Walmart.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Mod Podge will also work.


----------



## davefr (Oct 22, 2020)

Gramps said:


> Mod Podge will also work.


Yes, but I don't want to damage the surface if I move things around. These PVA based glues will do that. I'll experiment with some rubber cement or try and find some museum wax.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

davefr said:


> Yes, but I don't want to damage the surface if I move things around. These PVA based glues will do that. I'll experiment with some rubber cement or try and find some museum wax.


Y'all missed shortwrench's post. That sticky glue that's used for the fake credit cards, etc, is rubber cement. The same stuff you used in elementary school. It's available all over the place: big box dept stores (WalMart, Target, etc), office supply stores, craft stores (Michael's, AC Moore), and on-line.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Woodland Scenic accent glue is for exactly that purpose.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

ncrc5315 said:


> Woodland Scenic accent glue is for exactly that purpose.


Although it is no better than rubber cement, and costs a lot more.


----------

